# How I Find My Motherboard Manufature



## akarama (Jan 30, 2008)

i am unable to find my motherboad manufacture i try several programes,including berlak, cructial etc,,, but all result are unknow motherboard,,, i am usind amd thellon. only this comes award wining phones ,,etc


----------



## WarLord725 (Feb 16, 2008)

use Everest which is a free utility that lets you see what your 'rig is rocking' figuratively speaking... Everest Free Edition Everest Free Edition Second Link


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Depending on the age of the MB, you'd be better off with a utility that has been updated since 2004, I use SIW (System Information Windows)


----------



## hockeyfreak863 (Feb 8, 2008)

check the board itself?


----------



## skinnywhiteboy (Jan 26, 2001)

JohnWill said:


> Depending on the age of the MB, you'd be better off with a utility that has been updated since 2004, I use SIW (System Information Windows)


This is an awesome program. Just download it to your desktop and click on it. It will tell you virtually everything you want to know about your PC.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I found this after they stopped updating the free version of Everest.


----------

